# WTF, this country is becoming a disgrace



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Lou Dobbs on CNN about the Amnesty Bill - AOL Video

IMHO this guy needs to be impeached!! He is to worried on saving Mexico than our own country!

Sorry I just really needed to vent and I am not a happy camper that in the future if I want to put my daughter in college, she will be in the back on the waiting last be illegal alien gang members can get pushed to the front of the line. WTF!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

seriously? ugh! I love Lou Dobbs reaction while he is reading this perposed new amnesty.

the thing that bugs me is illegal aliens. come over legally sure you can have the same thing as everyone else.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah tahts not cool... and im mexican! and the gang memeber thing.... yeah they need help, but geez! they will rape that system.. **shakes head** what a country we live in


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mexican Americans have to get up early to go to work but they don't like to so they gut up real sloooooow.... LOL I love chic marin!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Mexican Americans have to get up early to go to work but they don't like to so they gut up real sloooooow.... LOL I love chic marin!


ohh shhhh... im a morning person


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mexican Americans don't like to just get in gang fights they like flowers and music and white girls named debbie tooooooo LOL....


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

That pisses me off I mean WTF illegal aliens getting things that American citizens can't even get, tuition money for college WTF where was my money for College. The American dream doesn't apply to natural born citizens I guess, just a bunch of illegals that are gonna feed off of the system while law abiding citizens who actually need help are pushed aside and told that they make to much money to qualify for assistance. BULLF******S*** It's not the country that's bad just most of the idiots that are running it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> That pisses me off I mean WTF *illegal immigrants* getting things that American citizens can't even get, tuition money for college WTF where was my money for College.
> 
> 
> > Lets make something straight immigrants are people who came here LEGALLY... Aliens are people from another pleace... There is no such thing as an "illegal immigrant". They are illegal aliens. sorry that oxy moron pisses me off.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Please tell me that was a joke. There is no f'n way this thing should pass. If it does then every asshole in congress who votes for it should be relieved of their duties. This shit has been going on long enough. I remember a few years ago my buddy fell on hard times. I went to the state office with him as he was trying to get Medicare just to cover his 1yo son. He wasn't after money, food stamps, reduced housing or anything. Just wanted to get his infant medical coverage just incase something happened. He was denied of course but they handed out a check to someone who spoke no English and drove a $40k Cadillac.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Lets make something straight immigrants are people who came here LEGALLY... Aliens are people from another pleace... There is no such thing as an "illegal immigrant". They are illegal aliens. sorry that oxy moron pisses me off.


You can say that again. Should be a subject in school. It is at my house.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

well if you want me too buz....

Lets make something straight immigrants are people who came here LEGALLY... Aliens are people from another pleace... There is no such thing as an "illegal immigrant". They are illegal aliens. sorry that oxy moron pisses me off.

I dunno i guess im just as hypocritical most of my relatives were here before ellis island was even built. So who am i to judge? But that bill is stupid! and stupid! and really stupid!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, what's really, really stupid is that there are 300 million people in this country and they are just laying down and taking it. Can anybody explain this bullshit tolerance? I can't.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Why does 1 make 20 million and 10,000 people suffer... ask the ceo's that are taking the bail out money as bonuses. AIG just keeps swallowing funds its rediculous! It makes total sense they distract with one minority so another minority can profit while the majority of people take it in the shorts!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Lets be honest here. Not all immigrants are over here doing the right thing either. Some are sitting on their asses, getting money handed to them from Uncle Sam while waiting sometimes years to get their citizenship. Some illegals come over here and bust their asses doing the shitty jobs that most Americans think they are too good to do. Should both of them be allowed to stay here tax free?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I heard this one the other day... these are jsut fake names so dont hate.. Pablo And Pabla ramirez come over here and have kids.... Pablo ramirez keeps his name and pabla uses her maiden name. They collect wellfare for there children each of them claiming the children. This is double trouble. They teach classes here in the bay area on how to skirt the system like this IT PISSES ME OFF! Its funny Mt. Diablo school district (primarily mexican district) doesnt have the money to fund sports programs or music programs now.... does it have anything to do with the fact that they arent collecting enough taxes from the people in this district? Everyone district around them has outstanding facilities..... I have nothing against mexicans, in my kneck of the woods its a mjor problem though. Sorry if i offended anyone. 51% of california is of latin american decent... how many are illegal?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Not only do they both claim their children where I'm from some of them work in the fields and are still somehow able to collect unemployment/welfare by using other ssn's or something like that my wife's cousin wanted to do that before I put him in his place. Oh and as for schools not having enough funding do to things like this my Daughters are most likely going to go to school with no extra curricular activities until high school due to cutbacks. what are they thinking "economies screwed" "I have an idea let's take away a SH**load of money from our education system give it to big corporations and hope that everything turns out okay" " in the meantime let's ban Pit Bulls everywhere" 

Thank's Grizz for clearing up the whole immigrant/alien thing for me.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe that everyone that works in this country citizen, immigrant, or alien should pay taxes of some sort to help pay for their stay in this country. I am 27 years old I will probably be disabled by time im 45 to 50 from my injuries that I had in a car accident that has me partially disabled now. At this rate do you think social security is going to be there to help me then even though I have been putting in on it and medicare for 11 years already. Its messed up that I will be paying for these things all my life but when I need them they are probably not going to be there.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Mexican americans like to go to night school, take spanish and get a D.... Cheech is awesome.

I lost my business last year because "undocumented workers" who will live 15 in a one bedroom apt and undercut my prices because they have no overhead took all the work. So I guess you can figure out what side I'm on.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

if this ever goes into action im gunna be the one immagrating lets see how much amnesty i get


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well like for instance, last month I took my daughter to her 18 month appt. Well we have bluecross/blue shield insurance and of course have to pay the $20 co-pay, no problem, I don't mind paying our insurance and paying a copay and whatever our insurance don't cover just so my husbands extra tax money can go towards the illegals getting free medical insurance with no co pay and all expenses paid for. That ain't even the worst part. 

The worst part is that my daughter had 2 ear infections on the day we go to get seen for her appt. Well, we get there 20 minutes early, sign in and everything. Here comes a hispanic woman and 2 year old child, speaks no english and has a translater. They admit the child has no SSN or anything and they have no appt. Wow, they go right back to the doctor. 2 hours later I finally get called in the back, I wait 45 more minutes, the doctor comes in, says my daughter does have the ear infections so she can't get the 18 month shots and says she will be back with a prescription to take to walgreens. Another 30 minutes and I am finally out of there. 

I report back 10 days later to make sure the ear infection is gone and for her shots. We are the only english speaking out of 15 in the room. Again I am last to be called after 1 and a half hours, go back in the room wait another hour, doctor says she can have her shots so i have to go back out in waiting room to be called for shots. I wait another hour then finally go to the back and get my daughter's shots. 

WTF, why? I don't understand at all, my husband works his ass off to get great insurance to take care of us and this is how we are treated and he is the one also helping to provide for all the other's medical here and we are still always at the end of the line. This isn't America anymore, the American's are now the minority and we are last in everything but yet our taxes hold the country together. This has got to end somewhere!!! Sorry for blabbing, it just really angers me that my daughter has to sit for hours in a doctors office just waiting to be seen while watching others come and go, even ppl that come after us get to go before us.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Well idk wtf ppl where thinking Obama said he wanted to do everything he could for them his la raza speech everything he is tring to do he said he was going to do before the vote all i can say is the dems are getting everything they want and will till 2010 and then only if ppl wake up to what's going on .
It should tell everyone something when ppl are losing there jobs they spend 120 million dollars to protect a damn mouse yes a MOUSE (i kill everyone that get's in house)
200 million on condoms made in taiwan wtf 
and taxes on cigarettes to make the $5pluss dollar's a pack 
this isn't the change i wanted i dont know about you


----------

